# Hard time finding this steam



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know where I can find a Mallet steam engine (2-8-8-2) with DCC and sound or at least just DCC. It seems like this particular steam engine is hard for me to find. Some sites appear to have for bidding and other sites list it at discontinued. Here a picture of it. Click the link and scroll down a little.

http://www.blwnscale.com/Life-Like 2-8-8-2 Steam.htm


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Trainworld.com*

Hey Brooklynbound, Trainworld has it in Modelrailroader in its advertisement here is the info: N90100 LifeLike Y3 2-8-8-2 w/SND&DCC Proto...$269.99 But wait theres more just found it on the Trainworld/Trainland discount site and the number is 90111 same info w/ ATSF #1750 There is also a cheaper version DC 7582 LL Heritage series 2-8-8-2 Pennsylvania #376 w/18k gallon fishbelly tender for $219.99 hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Brooklynbound, Trainworld has it in Modelrailroader in its advertisement here is the info: N90100 LifeLike Y3 2-8-8-2 w/SND&DCC Proto...$269.99 But wait theres more just found it on the Trainworld/Trainland discount site and the number is 90111 same info w/ ATSF #1750 There is also a cheaper version DC 7582 LL Heritage series 2-8-8-2 Pennsylvania #376 w/18k gallon fishbelly tender for $219.99 hope this helps and good luck!


Thanks MacDaddy55. I just received the first issue of my subscription from Modelrailroader. I am looking right at the page you referenced.


----------

